# [SOLVED] Can not set a domain name!

## doc-red5

Hi, i have been trying to set a domain name on my gentoo server but no matter what i do i cant get it to set one. 

I have tried using dns_domain_lo="james.gentoo" in my net file but when i type domainname i get (none)

I have have read loads and i mean loads of forms about this and none none of them seem to work for me.

Can anyone help me.

DocRed5Last edited by doc-red5 on Thu Aug 11, 2011 11:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

man domainname 

domainname - show or set the system's NIS/YP domain name

google gentoo nis

Setting the NIS domainname

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

(Set the nis_domain variable to your NIS domain name)

nis_domain_lo="my-nisdomain"

check the domainname after restart

----------

## doc-red5

Thx. This works.

when i typed domainname it came up with james.gentoo

but there is one more thing.

when the gentoo boots and when u get the the login screen it still says Gentoo.uknown.host 

Gentoo being the server name. is does this mean i need to do a nis_domain_eth0="james.gentoo" or something like that.

Docred5

----------

## doc-red5

Okay i have got it to work now. 

All i had to do was change a few things in my hosts file

Docred5

----------

## billium

Let me guess .. all the loads you read gave wooly incomplete answers?

 :Smile: 

----------

## doc-red5

Yeap.

Doc

----------

